# In Case Anyone's Curious



## Mike_E (May 28, 2008)

I found this while rummaging around the vintage camera section..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160243508762&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT&ih=006

Here's part of the description:  
Linhof Munchen View Camera 4x5  with Hugo Meyer on side with precision Range Finder.
On top of camera engraved in to silver trim is D.R.P and D.R.G.M. Has a tripod mount area on back and bottom of camera and all folds up nicely in square self enclosed case.

Lens:150mm on camera f4.5 Carl Zeiss Jena S# Nr.2433760, all glass looks great with no marks, has very slight discoloration in 1 small area on front, should not effect images. Lens has Compur on bottom and  Deckel-Munchen on top. shutter speeds from T, B to 200
Camera is in GOOD SHAPE, bellows has wear marks on leather corners, ALL of camera looks good not used much at all I would call it very good condition  for a vintage collectors camera.


It goes on to say that there are some 2 1/4 and 3 1/4,  4 1/4 backs.


This isn't my auction so I dunno.  Just thought some of you might like to take a look.


----------



## Mitica100 (May 29, 2008)

Cool, thanks.


----------

